# Best Kolaches?



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

My alltime favorite Kolache Factory
Good ol Chech recipe


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Ill agree with ya Tubs, my fav is the ranchero...kinda spicey but gets you goin!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

For truly great kolaches, go to the Kolache Bakery on Bingle between Hammerly and Long Point. They even have prune kolaches. That's what my grandmother always made. The owners are originally from Halletsville and are Czech.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone that has driven thru Blessing in the morning knows that the gas station in town has awsome kolaches. No fishing trip down that way is complete without a stop there to them.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

The old Blue Ribbon Bakery in Prairie Lea, TX. It was on Hwy 80 between Luling and San Marcos. Only kolaches I've ever had that could touch the ones my great-grandmother baked. Fruit kolaches were great fresh and would always pick up a bag of "day old" meat kolaches for heating up later. It closed maybe 4-5 years ago.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Hruska's Bakery in Ellinger make some of the best that I've ever eaten.

FWIW, if it has meat in it, it is not a kolache. It is klobasnicky.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Sandman! I have been trying to explain that to these city folk here at work for years!!!
Rick


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I used to live on the BBQ beef ones at Kolache Factory. MMmmmmm...they've never heard of kolaches here in Denver! :hairout:


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Kolache Factory kolaches are overrated and overpriced...IMO.*
*There is an awesome little bakery in Ennis, TX that makes them the best!!!..IMO, of course  *

*I hate it though when you find a bakery that makes them old country and then they shut down....*sigh**


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

I will second sandman on Hruska's having great kolaches. Just picked some up Saturday on my way through. They use some really good sausage in them as well.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I haven't found any that compare with the ones the ladies used to make for the annual bazaar at St. Mary's in League City. Man, those ladies could whip out some awesome stuff -- kolaches, tea rings and apple struddle(sp?) -- using an old Czech family recipe which they wouldn't share with just anybody. Fortunately, my wife made the grade with those fine ladies (many who are no longer with us) and makes up a batch occassionally. I was privileged enough to enjoy the friendship of those ladies and I think they accepted me in their group cuz they finally let me mop the floor at the end of the day...


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*city slickers*

LOL, you city slickers! lol Real men eat breakfast tacos not kolaches. Wife likes Morning Kolaches by her work. They are ok. Time for bed, yall hold down the fort. I just past the 20hr mark and Im taking the kids to school and going into hibernation. Now where's my granola bar? **** Spreadsheet!

Nite

Z


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

sandman said:


> Hruska's Bakery in Ellinger make some of the best that I've ever eaten.
> 
> FWIW, if it has meat in it, it is not a kolache. It is klobasnicky.


Sandman hit the nail on the head. Hruska's makes a very good kolache. Their pan sausage is awesome. I grew up being told by my Czech grandma that kolaches had fruit or cream chease only, and only klobasnicky's had sausage. BTW, Hruskas makes a great hamburger too.

Prasek's makes a pretty good one too.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Kolaches*

Praseks in Hillje makes pretty fair ones. My brother's mother in law in El Campo does the best I have ever tasted. A wonderful Czech lady.

Does anyone remember the name of the bakery on business 71 at the north edge of LaGrange? Sits next door to a gas station. Anyway, they make some fine kolaches and kobasniky.

None of these go with my current diet so I am going to shut up now before I get in the car and go buy a sack full.

Bob :biggrin:


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Praseks in Hillje makes pretty fair ones. My brother's mother in law in El Campo does the best I have ever tasted. A wonderful Czech lady.
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of the bakery on business 71 at the north edge of LaGrange? Sits next door to a gas station. Anyway, they make some fine kolaches and kobasniky.
> 
> ...


Hey DT, I was just fixin to mention that place in La Grange. We used to always go to Blue Ribbon in Prarie Lea as corky mentioned and I remember that place in La Grange, excellent good there!

What I don't remember is the name.


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Dutch Treat, they may have changed the name by now but I think you are asking about the Bon Ton


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

Maybe it was Bon Ton in Lagrange.

Country Bakery in Schulenburg makes some awesome ones. Then go across the street to City Meat Market and pick up some good sausage. Mmm, may have to do that on Saturday!


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

D.T.

The bakery in LaGrange is Weikel's, it is next door to the Bon Ton restaurant. They have pretty good kolaches, but when traveling that route I prefer Hruska's in Ellinger, as stated earlier.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I havent had them in a while, but they were sausage links in the koloche, but the sausage had jalepeno in it. Mmm


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

The best kolaches are from my home town of Hallettsville from City Bakery. Come on, Hallettsville holds a Kolache Festival every year.~Neumie


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Gary, I've got to agree with you Kountry Bakery in Hallettsville and Schulenberg make great kolaches. My inlaws live in Hallettsville and we always pick up some poppy seed or cheese kolaches when ever we're there.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Wes said:


> D.T.
> 
> The bakery in LaGrange is Weikel's, it is next door to the Bon Ton restaurant. They have pretty good kolaches, but when traveling that route I prefer Hruska's in Ellinger, as stated earlier.


Bingo....that's the one. Next time I go see the kids I will stop in Ellinger. I had never heard of them and must have driven by there a hundred times. Thanks for the tip guys!

Bob


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Speaking of La Grange, I was thinking of the bakery that has been on the square (W, NW side) forever. I just can't remember the name. Dang they have great stuff!!! BTW, the bread they sell at Freank's on I-10 comes from there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Blue Ribbon Bakery...*



Corky said:


> The old Blue Ribbon Bakery in Prairie Lea, TX. It was on Hwy 80 between Luling and San Marcos. Only kolaches I've ever had that could touch the ones my great-grandmother baked. Fruit kolaches were great fresh and would always pick up a bag of "day old" meat kolaches for heating up later. It closed maybe 4-5 years ago.


Man I miss that place. We'd stop every time we drove by heading to San Marcos and Wimberley. Nice people who owned it and yea the kolaches were about the best I've found.

Prasek's in Hillje make some pretty good kolaches and pigs, worth a stop.

TH


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Neumie said:


> The best kolaches are from my home town of Hallettsville from City Bakery. Come on, Hallettsville holds a Kolache Festival every year.~Neumie


Yes,

But Caldwell is the Kolache Capitol of the World.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Tsk, Bob...*



Dutch Treat said:


> Praseks in Hillje makes pretty fair ones. My brother's mother in law in El Campo does the best I have ever tasted. A wonderful Czech lady.
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of the bakery on business 71 at the north edge of LaGrange? Sits next door to a gas station. Anyway, they make some fine kolaches and kobasniky.
> 
> ...


It's *Klobasniky!*

TH


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> Sandman hit the nail on the head. Hruska's makes a very good kolache. Their pan sausage is awesome. I grew up being told by my Czech grandma that kolaches had fruit or cream chease only, and only klobasnicky's had sausage. BTW, Hruskas makes a great hamburger too.
> 
> Prasek's makes a pretty good one too.


Amen on what a real kolache is - no meat - just fruit, cheese (cream or cottage) or poppy seed.


----------



## texan279 (Oct 13, 2004)

Best kolaches? My 80 year old grandma's kolaches. She could only speak Czech until she was 15 and I have never tasted any kolaches better than hers. She also makes awesome creme pies and strudels.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> It's *Klobasniky!*
> 
> TH


Would you believe I really know how to spell it?  It is just my fingers don't and my proof reader sees what it wants to! Hahaha

Shoot, being raised in Wharton County, I was 12 before I knew I wasn't Czech!

Bob


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

You poor guys & gals. Ha, I was in Halletsville yesterday and I picked up 4 dozen of them bread and fruit & poppy seed thingies and brought them home. And I am going to eat every last one of them 'cuz they's awfully gooooood !


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

The Best Are Homemade And Sold At Church Bazzars All Over The State Like Westphiela Tx, Mentz Tx, Catsprings,cornhill,tx,fredricksburg Tx,
And All The Other Little German And Czech Towns Around The State


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Man oh man...

I grew-up eatin' Kolaches, then I move to Southeast Texas and everybody thinks a Kolache is a Sausauge Roll. Any bakery between Halletsville and Weimar makes a good one. I like'm small brown sided, lots of filling(just like granda made them). The only way I could every eat a Prune! 

Anybody know the polka song..."Eatin Kolaches, prune, cheese and poppy seed...eatin Kolaches while we danced the night away..." Still makes me laugh

KULM out of Columbus played(might still do) it during they're regular Polka Party Hour...haha


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well I don't know what there called but this little place called Aunns in Dickinson {[email protected]} make these crossants with sausage and they are huge,spicey or regular they are great.First stop every mornin.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

DAD31392,

Not too many people have heard of Catspring and Mentz.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> they've never heard of kolaches here in Denver! :hairout:


 Open up a shop and make a killing!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Go to the kolache shop in League City, just east of hwy 3. "Fluffy not Stuffy" is their motto. Oh, and they're HUGE outdoors folks.

> 
But Caldwell is the Kolache Capitol of the World.
>

Wrong: Montgomery Minnesota


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

Praseks 
Jr's (new) on the Houston side of El Campo on 59
Jordan's Bakery in Rosenberg
Alsothe bakery by LaGrange (name??)
_In no particular order_

Inside the loop I think the Kolache shop(name??) off Wesleyan and Richmond are pretty good

The Best:
There used to be a gas station in Rosenberg that made them 15 yrs ago they were probably the best. An old fat Czech lady made them. And I always get sausage and jalapeno........... For a real dinning experience, eat Kolaches while drinking bohemian style beer, awesome. I do no consider the Kolache Factory real kolaches, they are good but it is something entirely different


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*ko·lac·ky* (kə-läʹchē, -lächʹkē) _noun_
_plural_ *kolacky* or *ko·la·che* (-läʹchē)
A square, sweet bun with a fruit or poppy seed filling. 



Sausage in a kolache...?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The only kolaches I've ever had have been from Kountry Bakery in Schulenburg. I love those things. Any and all others will be compared to them. Every time I visit my family there, I have to get my fix. Of course, grandma's homemade apple streudel will do, too. Too bad most people think a kolache is a piece of sausage wrapped in dough. There should be rules against misnaming things like this. Besides, they already have a name, pig in a blanket.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

I know real kolaches have fruit filling, but I like "pig in the blanket" style Kolaches. It is the same bread used with the fruit filling ones.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

bslittle79 said:


> Man oh man...
> 
> I grew-up eatin' Kolaches, then I move to Southeast Texas and everybody thinks a Kolache is a Sausauge Roll. Any bakery between Halletsville and Weimar makes a good one. I like'm small brown sided, lots of filling(just like granda made them). The only way I could every eat a Prune!
> 
> ...


Yep, they still play that song on the polka hours in the evenings. My dad is always listening to KULM in the evening if I stop by for a cold one and visit. I actually enjoy some of that music as well. I guess growing up in that area will do it to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

the kolache factory does not serve true kolaches down here on the farm we call those things pigs in the blanket


want a real kolache come down to schulenburg texas and visit the kounrty bakery for the best old time home made kolaches and pigs in the blanket you will ever eat have prune, poppie seed, apple, appricot and more they melt before your very eyes

and the pigs are just a good


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Pinnacle, drive 15 miles further south and eat a real kolache from City Backery. Kountry Bakery can't compete!!~Neumie


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

The best kolaches came from my grandmother's kitchen. She is 101 yrs. old now and hasn't cooked any in several years. Thank you grandma for teaching mom how to make them. Grandma lived in Caldwell until she was in her early 90's, now she lives with my mom and dad. Only time we ate the kolaches 2nd was if grandma had homemade noodles. Love you grandma, thanks for all the great memories from the farm.


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

Lucas Bakery - on the square in LG has the best "czech" or "bohemian" (LOL) klobasnickys/pigs (what we call em in LG) around if you get there around 530 when they are fresh. Now if you want some city type sausage rolls go to Weikels.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Neumie said:


> Pinnacle, drive 15 miles further south and eat a real kolache from City Backery. Kountry Bakery can't compete!!~Neumie


 Haha, talking kolache smack. That's great!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

mtaggies got it right!! If you want the best pigs (klobasniky), when your here in La Grange you gotta get by Lucas Bakery and get you a few. Wiekels got your "city"fied "sausage rolls" LOL - hell you can order them via internet....is that genuine czech????dont think so!! LOL
Noel
P.S. Hville does have some pretty good pigs also......but I gotta say than cause my wife is from there. LOL



mtaggie03 said:


> Lucas Bakery - on the square in LG has the best "czech" or "bohemian" (LOL) klobasnickys/pigs (what we call em in LG) around if you get there around 530 when they are fresh. Now if you want some city type sausage rolls go to Weikels.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with Neumie. When my grandmother isn't up to making them from scratch, we always go into town and get them from City Bakery.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Bslittle I Go To Mentz 1st Sunday Of October For The Church Picnic Been Going Since 1960 And Catsprings Is Where My Great Great Grandparents Ended Up After They Left Germany In The Early 1800's


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

DAD31392 said:


> Hey Bslittle I Go To Mentz 1st Sunday Of October For The Church Picnic Been Going Since 1960 And Catsprings Is Where My Great Great Grandparents Ended Up After They Left Germany In The Early 1800's


Nothing wrong with that. I've spent my share of time in that area. Had a lot of friends from school that lived in Cat Springs/Mentz and worked for them some during breaks in college. Just a few miles from the church actually.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Praseks in Hillje makes pretty fair ones. My brother's mother in law in El Campo does the best I have ever tasted. A wonderful Czech lady.
> 
> Bob :biggrin:


I am originally from El Campo, and I have to say my grandma in El Campo makes the best kolaches, strudle, pies and so forth I have ever had. Praseks is ok as well. Also there is a little place on Hwy 60 just outside of Snook that makes some dern good baked goods.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

NaClH20, Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. A man's gotta defend what he believes in.

It's funny though, I love my kolaches from City Bakery, but I love the Pigs-in-the-blanket from Kountry Bakery. Oh well.~Neumie


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Danny's donuts on Federal Road. They have the works!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm Czech and both of my grandmothers (now deceased) made incredible Kolaches. My mother does a good job too. None of them were ever close to having a low fat recipe for them. One of my brothers lived in Prague in the Czech Republic and I've visited him a couple times; great kolaches and beer there too; not to mention the highest concentration of beautiful women I've ever seen


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Neumie said:


> NaClH20, Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. A man's gotta defend what he believes in.
> 
> It's funny though, I love my kolaches from City Bakery, but I love the Pigs-in-the-blanket from Kountry Bakery. Oh well.~Neumie


 It's all good. You should have heard my grandma when I told her what a kolache is around here.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I liked Old towne here in Houston, but they closed the one on 6 north. The spicy ones would light you up about an hour later! Also a place on 35 north of Waco. Don't remember the name but it was packed and they were unbelieveable. the bread makes the kolache. My Chech buddy in Wallis makes some **** good ones also.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

franks restraunt in schulenberg im sure its been said but they are as close to my great grandmothers and she had the best czeck recipe ive ever had


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

For the best go to the Kolache shop in the Kolache capital of the World. CAldwell Texas. 
Then wait till End of September for the Kolache Festival


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

mtaggie03 said:


> Lucas Bakery - on the square in LG has the best "czech" or "bohemian" (LOL) klobasnickys/pigs (what we call em in LG) around if you get there around 530 when they are fresh. Now if you want some city type sausage rolls go to Weikels.


Bingo, Lucas Bakery... Awesome stuff...


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm partial to Morning Kolaches in Clear Lake - guess because I practically lived on them while going to U of H Clear Lake! I just always preferred their bread - some thing about a fresh, soft dough that just melts in your mouth. Kolache Factory is good, but what I find is that they are very inconsistent between locations - for instance, the one over here near the BW and Westheimer is better than the one closer to the Galleria and Westheimer. But if I had to say, Morning Kolaches are the best for me!

PD2


----------



## Kolache Man (Sep 10, 2007)

*Kolache vs. Klobasniky*

I second the vote on Hruska's in Ellinger! Their breakfast sausage klobasniky are awesome. Lukas Bakery on the square in La Grange has some really good klobasniky as well. They use a more traditional pork sausage, and a dough that is not very sweet. They are a little "juicy", but man are they good when they are hot.

For some reason it seems that everyone in the Houston area refers to klobasniky as kolache. I'm not really sure why this is. Actually, finding an actual kolache (fruit or cheese filled) in the Houston area is really tough. Both are made with the same or simliar dough, but if you understood the Czech language, it would seem strange to call a klobasniky a "kolache".

The word "kolač" (with a hook on the "c") is a diminutive of the word "kolo" which means "wheel". The open fruit and cheese pastries traditionally were made round and resembled little wheels. Today they are usually squeezed onto a baking tray and often come our rather square with rounded corners, but you can understand the name. The sausage filled klobanik does not look at all like a wheel, so the name "kolache" doesn't fit. "Klobasnik" is just a diminutive of the word "klobasa" which means sausage. So, kolač means little wheel and klobasnik means little sausage.

FWIW: Kolache is actually the anglicized plural (kolače) of the word. Without the "e" on the end would be the singular. Klobasniky is the plural of klobasnik.


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

Neumie said:


> The best kolaches are from my home town of Hallettsville from City Bakery. Come on, Hallettsville holds a Kolache Festival every year.~Neumie


Thanks Neumie. Originally from Weimar. Both Kountry Bakery in Schulenburg/Hallettsville have been heavily frequented. Didn't know about City Bakery in Hallettsville. Will have to check it out before our Jr. High Renovation is complete. Yeauuh, the pigs from the Kountry Bakery are awesome.


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

deke said:


> I liked Old towne here in Houston, but they closed the one on 6 north. The spicy ones would light you up about an hour later! Also a place on 35 north of Waco. Don't remember the name but it was packed and they were unbelieveable. the bread makes the kolache. My Chech buddy in Wallis makes some **** good ones also.


That would be the Czech shop in the city of West. You are right, those are really good


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

League City Shipley's has the BEST kolaches.

They are unlike ANY other kolache from all the other Shipley's out there. There breading is much different and tastes SO much better!!


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Y'all need to go to West, TX! There are about a dozen Czech bakeries there with some of the best kolaches in the state! It's the "Czech Heritage Capital of Texas".


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary Brogdon said:


> Maybe it was Bon Ton in Lagrange.
> 
> Country Bakery in Schulenburg makes some awesome ones. Then go across the street to City Meat Market and pick up some good sausage. Mmm, may have to do that on Saturday!


Winner, Winner... Chicken Dinner! Country Bakery makes the absolute best . There is one in Halletsville off of Hwy 90 A also.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Czech Stop. West, TX (near Waco). Almost any kind of fruit kolache you want!


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Mornings on Bay Area or in La Porte


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Mornings Kolaches


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

And where were all you Kolache experts this past weekend??????
the Kolache festival in Caldwell, lots of Kolaches and good Oum Pa music.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

The "Kolache Man" digs deep to pull this thread back up to the top. 

Weimar, LaGrange, Halletsville - They're all good.

But you don't know Kolaches if you don't know the song...haha


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Olde Town Kolaches off Hwy 6 and Clay Road by Bear Creek Park and another location by inbound feeder of 290 south of 43 street.

I did try a new place and so far ive been very impressed
http://www.fruhstucks.com/index.html
awesome Kolaches..if you are in Katy or the area they are worth stopping by.

Kolache Factory...umm...well no thanks...rather just eat the ones @ Shipleys Donuts 
BTW the location @ FM1960 and Perry puts 2 of the sasuages in each Kolache instead of the normal 1.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

There's a little white house on a hill between Halletsville and Sweet Home, that's where the best Kolaches are made, my grandma!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Leemo said:


> There's a little white house on a hill between Halletsville and Sweet Home, that's where the best Kolaches are made, my grandma!


My grandparents lived in Ezzell, we still run cows on their place. But my grandma in Weimar was the baking queen. All this kolache talk brings back some memories. I guess it's time to go visit the folks.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

sandman said:


> Hruska's Bakery in Ellinger make some of the best that I've ever eaten.
> 
> FWIW, if it has meat in it, it is not a kolache. It is klobasnicky.


Pan sausage & cabbage pigs are the best!! The peach kolaches are dang good too!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Alright, question for all you experts. Where is the best place to get Kolache's around 290 and 34th? Or should I say klobasniky's?


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

Today 10:49 AMtxjokerCzech Stop. West, TX (near Waco). Almost any kind of fruit kolache you want!



Thanks, I was wondering when I was going to read something about West. I didn't even know Czechs invented kolaches before I went down there. Home of Scott Podsednik, Westfest, and some mighty fine kolaches. I'll make the 30 minute drive any day for those kolaches.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

They have the Czech Westfest in the fall. I lived in Waco when I was in school years ago. West is north of Waco and south of Willie Nelson's hometown. Man those were great kolaches! CF?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I have my grandmas Kolache dough recipe @ the house, if I remember when I get home I'll post it tomm.,


----------



## Kolache Man (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I really enjoyed reading through this thread. Some day, I'm going to tour the state and write a book for the "Kolache Konnoisseur". I'm very familiar with the Kolache shops in central Texas (Fayette and Lavaca counties, as well as those up in West and Caldwell). I really appreciate all the comments about the "opportunities" in the Houston area. I'll definitely check them out in my travels. Anybody have any suggestions for further down the coast. I haven't seen any Kolache shops around Rock Port or Port O'Connor. No better way to start out a fishing trip, then with a hot klobasniky.......


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bow-Honks*



 Shiner, Tx.............haven't eaten' one from there in 52+ yrs.....good ole' granny couldn't speak English, but she sure could cook'em....Blackberry cobbler too..

 Bow-Honks make the best

 + Shiner Beer.....my grandpa helped make that stuff many many moons ago. Artesian waters!!!


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone else had the bacon kolaches from old towne kolache (i think) on 290 - those are sooo good... and they freeze and reheat well too


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Kolache Man said:


> I haven't seen any Kolache shops around Rock Port or Port O'Connor. No better way to start out a fishing trip, then with a hot klobasniky.......


The Treasure Chest in POC has Kolaches from somewhere in Halletsville I think. They are very good.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

My grandmother lives out in Columbus and every time we went out there we'd have to load up on kolaches and "pigs in a blanket." So growing up, I always knew kolaches to be the pastry things with fruit filling on them and "pigs" to be sausage wrapped in pastry. But here in SE Tex, kolaches are the sausage things and danishes are the fruit things. Am I the only one out there who gets confused on the lingo?? LOL


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Born and raised in Wharton Co. with a full blood Czech Mother and Grandmother,there never seemed to be a shortage of good homemade kolaches.They are both gone now,so now if I want some good ones,I have to go to the bakery to get them.I've only found one place down here in Corpus Christi that makes darn good Kolaches and that's S & J Bakery on Leopard Street out in Annaville.Their fruit,cheese and poppy seed kolaches are awesome.Their klobasniky kolaches could use a better sausage.
Another great kolache place in Hillje on Hwy. 59,is the Hilltop Grocery just south of the Catholic Church next to the overpass.You gotta get there early because the run out purty quick.All this kolache talk is sure making me hungry!


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

Not A Kolache But Try This One Hotdog Spilt Down The Middle Fill With Slice Of Cheese Wrap With Corn Tortilia Thoothpick And Fry Cool Then Eat


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Today 10:49 AMtxjokerCzech Stop. West, TX (near Waco). Almost any kind of fruit kolache you want!


Is this on hwy 35? If so we stopped there on the way to Lake Possum Kingdom and they were outstanding. We stopped in mid afternoon and there was a line to get thier goods. Ole Town(the one that was on Westheimer west of Dairy Ashford) had good stuff but the Jap and cheese sausage ones were waayy to hot for that early in the morning, you had better not in for a long car ride,lol! I have a buddy in Wallis, a true Czech, that makes them before I show up to duck hunt, I love those.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

If you want kolaches in Houston (fruit...the real ones) there is a bakery on Bingle at Long Point (next to Shipleys), it's the Kolache Bakery. The owners are from Hallestville and, oh my gosh, these are the real thing! I bring my Dad these every time we go to see Mom & Dad and he can't wait. Real cream cheese, real prune, and real poppie seed.

On a side note, my mission in life is to prove to everyone I work with, kolaches are not a sausage wrapped in dough. Kolaches have a fruit or cheese filling. The sausages wrapped in dough are klobasnikis (sp?) or 'pigs'.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Have to agree on Morngings...just something about that bread...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry but I have to vent....

Kolaches have fruit or cheese filling. What we called 'pigs' growing up...Klobasnikis (sp) were the sausage wrapped in dough. Pigs are what are now passed off as kolaches. A true kolache is bread with a fruit filling and the majority of kolaches were made with prune or apricot filling...sometimes with cheese (either cottage or cream). Later poppie seed was introduced.

Sorry but I grew up helping Stazinka (grandmother in Czech) make kolaches and snitching the dough was so much fun!

Sete Pevo?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whatever you czechie purists  want to call them, the ones with a half sliced sausage link, cheese and jalapeno's are the BOMB!!! :cheers:


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My mom, little sister, and I took a trip from College Station to Dallas a month ago. We stopped in Caldwell and West and bought kolaches from both places on the way up and on the way back. :biggrin: I love 'em!

We did taste tests with my dad when we got home and he validated our opinion---the kolaches from the Czech place in West won.

There was an article in the Hometown Propda (aka Houston Barnacle...er, Chronicle) a few days ago that featured the kolaches from Caldwell. When we stopped on the way back, there were flies in the display case which kind of ruined my appetite. The lady was very apologetic though.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

deke said:


> I have a buddy in Wallis, a true Czech, that makes them before I show up to duck hunt, I love those.


What a kolache? 
Is that a Grand biscuit with sum jelly baked on it? LOL

I'm out of practice right now, but every duck season I'll whip out a batch or two.
Poppy seed with a cup of coffee just makes for a great day,.....must be the opiates and caffene combo.:rotfl: 
Apricots are a close second.
My grandma used to bake some cottage cheese ones that I can't seem to duplicate.
But I got her poppy seed grinder, so I'm happy.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Those are KOLACHES! Now just need a pevo to accompany them! Nothing better than kolaches & pevo! :brew:


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Well if anyone in the Beaumont/Port Arthur area knows of a place that makes REAL KOLACHES let me know! Right now I only get kolaches on my yearly pilgrimages to Columbus.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

*Kolaches on the south side of town*

For real, home made kolaches, try the Kolache Shop in old town League City on 518. They start with flour, not a premade kolache dough bought from Sysco and make all their dough fresh each morning. Fresh fruit, cheese, etc...that are all outstanding! They use an old Czech recipe and they open early. The lady that runs is will outfish most of the real blue water guys any day on top of it all! Her husband used to run one of Charlie Thomas' big sportfisherman down in the Bahamas and is currently the co captain of the Murchison down in the Galveston Yatch Basin. They are good people and have the best kolaches on the south side!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

4 years teaching in Bosqueville, TX. I'd drive to West to get kolaches from Czech Stop almost every weekend. It's gotta be one of the reasons I gained 50 lbs in 4 years. 

I appreciate the heads up on the correct term. It appears that I can't stand kolaches. I hate the fruity things. I do absolutely LOVE the ones with sausage, cheese, and jalapenos. So whatever they are called, they rock.

It's sad that here in Angleton, the closest I can get are the ones from Billy's donuts. They're not bad, but they are not the same as at Czech Stop in West. 

What am I saying? I don't need to be near good kolaches (or whatever they are called) I need to be far away from them, lest I get even fatter. - Coach


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

When hubby & I were getting married many, many years ago and both of us being Czech, kolaches were a must at the reception. My parents thought about trying different kolaches in Houston as my sister's boyfriend at the time, worked in Houston a could bring some home to sample. Well, Rusty bought like 2 dozen from different bakeries but by the time he got to LaMarque, there were only 2 kolaches left. Needless to say, Rusty was not in charge of the kolaches and we had them made in Needville!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Weikel's in LaGrange or West Meat Market and Bakery in West. None better.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm gonna highjack this thread. RC, WHERE is the "Birthplace of the plugger"?

And by the way. My old grandma, her name was Louise Katchtik, could smoke all of ya'lls grandma's making the real prune and cherry kolaches!!!

Dale



Reality Czech said:


> What a kolache?
> Is that a Grand biscuit with sum jelly baked on it? LOL
> 
> I'm out of practice right now, but every duck season I'll whip out a batch or two.
> ...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*KOLACHES from*

No one has mentioned the old Snook Bakery. (Snook, Tx) Not the one on the highway, the one in town in what is now a steakhouse. It has been there for 75+ years. I know there are some Aggies out there that have to know about it.

If you live near League City, we have the Kolache Bakery at 908 E Main St
ph: 281-338-0446. They come from a Czech community and have family with a bakery. They know what they are doing!

skype:+1281-338-0446


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RC, you are making me hungry.Let me know how you do in the morning.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> RC, you are making me hungry.Let me know how you do in the morning.


RC.....are those a picture of them Ape-ricot kolaches you owe me from 3 years ago for the winning guess on what day the surf water temp hits 70 degrees contest?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

A key ingredient that made kolaches taste so good was real hog lard, rendered as part of the butchering process....maybe not so good for you, but the taste can't be matched, IMO.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

has anyone ate at the place in clute? The lady won some award for hers. It was on the news and in the paper I think..

I kind of figure being a fat guy ive ate at all the good stops but ive never seen this place. Its on my to do list now


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

ill 2nd snook.use to be only open on the weekends run by a bunch or local women . i think they did it just for fun.its been a few years but i remember the fruit one cost a dime or 15 cents and the sausage were a quarter. they used slovachec sausage.now thats some good sausage pick some up when you go thru


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

The Kolache Shop in Clute Texas has great Japaleno Kolaches. She just went this past weekend to a Kolache festival in Caldwell Texas and won the grand champion with hers.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

weikel's in La Grange used to be the Bon Ton bakery


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

corndog said:


> The Kolache Shop in Clute Texas has great Japaleno Kolaches. She just went this past weekend to a Kolache festival in Caldwell Texas and won the grand champion with hers.


im going to give it a try tomorrow if i can find it... any ideas on where it is?


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to agree with the Hallettsville bunch I lived there from 79 to 86 and the only better that Kountry bakery were the ones we use to get from some of the older grandma's that would make and sell them from there homes , my brother dated a girl from shiner they lived just out of shiner on the gonzales side where all the old tractors and stuff are on the left Her grandmother would sell them Man good stuff.


----------



## Troutsnot (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrstroutsnot's.............


----------



## pietschfuzz (Mar 28, 2006)

La Grange has Weikels bakery, Lucas bakery and not far from there is Hruskas bakery, all are famous for their pigs in the blankets (often mistaken by city-folk for kolaches) By the way, a Kolache is a pastry with a fruit or cream cheese filling.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

Jr's Smokehouse in Wharton are out of sight

Czech Stop in West, Tx

Kolache Factory because they are around here...love me a Texas Hot and the ham, egg, cheese croissant will make you wreck if eaten while driving:smile:


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Rumor has it That Pat nor yourself have ever met a kolache you did'nt like................. Except for the fact that it might have been to small!!!










Melon said:


> Danny's donuts on Federal Road. They have the works!


----------



## Lance D (Jul 4, 2007)

Dutch Treat said:


> Praseks in Hillje makes pretty fair ones. My brother's mother in law in El Campo does the best I have ever tasted. A wonderful Czech lady.
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of the bakery on business 71 at the north edge of LaGrange? Sits next door to a gas station. Anyway, they make some fine kolaches and kobasniky.
> 
> ...


I do not know about the north side of La Grange but on the west side of La Grange is Wiekel's, and they have the best kolaches I have ever had. zi love the poppy seed kolaches.


----------



## Lance D (Jul 4, 2007)

Flynm said:


> Speaking of La Grange, I was thinking of the bakery that has been on the square (W, NW side) forever. I just can't remember the name. Dang they have great stuff!!! BTW, the bread they sell at Freank's on I-10 comes from there.


You are talking about Lukas Bakery.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Spicy boudin kolache from Ashley's in League City


----------



## Postoak213 (Jun 29, 2004)

Flynm said:


> Speaking of La Grange, I was thinking of the bakery that has been on the square (W, NW side) forever. I just can't remember the name. Dang they have great stuff!!! BTW, the bread they sell at Freank's on I-10 comes from there.


Lukas Bakery on the Square in La Grange


----------

